# Sluggish Acceleration under 3000 RPMs



## kenespo (Jun 19, 2009)

Hi,
My 2.8 feels a bit bogged down under 3000RPMs. It takes off like crazy after that. No CEL, no codes from VagCom, idles fine and runs well. Just trying to figure out what to check. Recent plugs and air filter.
Thanks.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: Sluggish Acceleration under 3000 RPMs (kenespo)*

have you replaced the fuel filter and plugs/wires yet?


----------



## kenespo (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: Sluggish Acceleration under 3000 RPMs (Slimjimmn)*

Haven't done wires or fuel filter. Runs fine in the rain so I didnt think of wires. I can try it.
Seems to run better if I crank on it in low RPMs in manual tip mode (so it doesn't downshift). So maybe it's the fuel injectors?


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: Sluggish Acceleration under 3000 RPMs (kenespo)*

replace the plugs/wires/and fuel filter and put in a bottle of techron or seafoam http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

